
TraceMonkey: JavaScript Lightspeed - nickb
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roadmap/archives/2008/08/tracemonkey_javascript_lightsp.html
======
sc
How does it compare with SquirrelFish?

Edit:

Ah, Resig briefly suggests an answer here:
<http://ejohn.org/blog/tracemonkey/#comment-319458>

> Well, considering that Squirrelfish was "only" 46% faster than Firefox 3 at
> the SunSpider test - and the current TraceMonkey code is already 83% faster
> than Firefox 3 - it's pretty safe to say that TraceMonkey does to
> Squirrelfish what Squirrelfish did to Spidermonkey. It's a game of leap frog
> and we're seeing tremendous results.

